# Hobart N50 Grinder Attachment



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

The meat grinder attachment for the Hobart N50 mixer can be either a #10 or a #12 attachment. The chuck (male end) of either grinder is 9/16ths inch. The blades and plates for either grinder are identical and therefore interchangeable. The difference between the two grinders lies in their manual configuration, when they're used manually. The #10 manual grinder clamps to the table top and is therefore portable whereas the #12 manual grinder has four legs - each one to be bolted to a mounting "board" permanently.


----------

